# sell vs sale



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

rant mode on:

Did I miss something? Have the use of these 2 words interchanged with each other?

I see it all the time on forum posts and not just from one area of the Country and not just here, but everywhere.

for example:

"I have one for sell" should be sale

or 

"I want to sale mine." should be sell

Do people really not hear how odd that sounds?

:watching:


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

dude i'm with you on that one! its so simple, yet to some people its so complex! lol i mean SRSLY! one is a noun and the other a verb. two totally different words!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't even get me started on "to," "two," and "too"

Its rediculous sometimes... Really not that hard to remember the different meanings of the words.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> Don't even get me started on "to," "two," and "too"
> 
> Its rediculous sometimes... Really not that hard to remember the different meanings of the words.


Since we're on grammatical errors on the forum, I have to say YFZ, rediculous?

ridicuous :mrgreen:


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I am right there with you. Also there their are big ones for me. But the worst is "your" instead of "you're" that kills me.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

rccola712 said:


> Since we're on grammatical errors on the forum, I have to say YFZ, rediculous?
> 
> ridicuous :mrgreen:


oh... yeah, your rite. :mrgreen:

must be becuase the 'e' and the 'i' are right next to each other on the keyb.... oh, wait.

Well, that's a spelling mistake, anyway... not a grammatical error:anim_lol:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The one that gets me is the mix up with "then" and "than". 

Oh yeah, the mag vs. clip annoys me the most.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Let's not forget their, there, and they're.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

effect, affect...


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

On one of my rifle forums it must be against the law to use the term "brake" to describe a recoil/blast reducing device attached to the end of a rifle barrel! Every !**&$^&$& on there uses "break". Makes me think they must all be from Gaston County! lol


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Having flashbacks to English class.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> rant mode on:
> 
> Did I miss something? Have the use of these 2 words interchanged with each other?
> 
> ...


...How 'bout if I want to _sale_ my boat? :anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tropicmaster said:


> On one of my rifle forums it must be against the law to use the term "brake" to describe a recoil/blast reducing device attached to the end of a rifle barrel! Every !**&$^&$& on there uses "break". Makes me think they must all be from Gaston County! lol


I've noticed a lot of people will talk about brake in of there guns. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Not to mention the famous muzzle _break_.


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Not to mention the famous muzzle _break_.


Thats what I mean! Every one of them use what you said. Grrrrrr

Makes me want to break a muzzle brake over their head!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

My big one, which comes out this time of the year in the north... SLEDDING. how the [email protected]## DO YOU GET A VERB OUT OF A NOUN. Yes I use Sliding or sleigh riding, everyone i know looks at me like i have @ heads on my shoulders, but hey, my mom was a remedial reading and math teacher.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I try but I know I make mistakes especially if there's alcohol involved.:smt082


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

niadhf said:


> My big one, which comes out this time of the year in the north... SLEDDING. how the [email protected]## DO YOU GET A VERB OUT OF A NOUN. Yes I use Sliding or sleigh riding, everyone i know looks at me like i have @ heads on my shoulders, but hey, my mom was a remedial reading and math teacher.


You're right: It should be "sled riding," or something like that.

However, "sledding" isn't a verb. It's a _noun_.
Speaking very exactly, it's a _gerund_, which is a noun formed from a verb by adding "ing." This is perfectly proper usage in English.
But most probably the verb "to sled" is a very old _back formation_ from the noun "sled."
(A "back formation" is something that never existed before-and shouldn't exist now-made by taking a proper usage and, by seeming to go back in time, using it improperly in another way. For instance, one might believe that the pseudo-verb "to sled" came before the noun "sled.")

My bugaboo in this matter is "parenting," from the pseudo-verb "to parent."
This back formation results from assuming that the noun "parent" comes from the non-existent verb (actually a verb phrase) "to be a parent."
I believe that people who "parent" are incapable of being parents. :mrgreen:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You're right: It should be "sled riding," or something like that.
> 
> However, "sledding" isn't a verb. It's a _noun_.
> Speaking very exactly, it's a _gerund_, which is a noun formed from a verb by adding "ing." This is perfectly proper usage in English.
> ...


:smt017 then :smt073

I hated English studies.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

While we're here in English class, I've never understood the use of "an" with "historic"; is there a problem with the more common "a historic"?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

MLB said:


> While we're here in English class, I've never understood the use of "an" with "historic"; is there a problem with the more common "a historic"?


Because of the way that "H" is pronounced, sometimes using "an" instead of "a" just sounds better.
When one says "a historic..." there is an awkward catch in the mouth between the "a" and "historic." However, when one says "an historic..." one can elide the two words comfortably, and it "slides trippingly on the tongue." This depends upon not coming down too hard on the "h."

This is more a matter of rhetoric than it is of English usage.

Further, "H" is one of those consonants which sometimes seem to act as vowels. "W" and "Y" are other ones.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Todd said:


> Let's not forget their, there, and they're.


Okay I'm guilty of this one. 

I also get my "T" days constrafused (Tuesday and Thursday) but strangely I am always right on top of Friday especially around beer thirty. Confessions of a Tuefelhunden! I feel so liberated getting that off my chest.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> ...Confessions of a Tuefelhunden!...


Yeah, but since I know some German grammar too, I gotta point out that "tuefelhund_en_" is _plural_.
So it can't be "a tuefelhunden."
Worse, the actual word is _t*eu*felhund_. You have transposed the first "e" and the first "u."

So, are you _ein teufelhund_, or are you several _teufelhunden_?
Multiple personalities, anyone?
:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:watching::watching:


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

YFZsandrider said:


> oh... yeah, your rite. :mrgreen:
> 
> must be becuase the 'e' and the 'i' are right next to each other on the keyb.... oh, wait.
> 
> Well, that's a spelling mistake, anyway... not a grammatical error:anim_lol:


 you're?



dosborn said:


> Oh yeah, the mag vs. clip annoys me the most.


i'm guilty of that one... mainly because i'm a self proclaimed noob lol



Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...How 'bout if I want to _sale_ my boat? :anim_lol:


 sail? lol nice one



Todd said:


> I've noticed a lot of people will talk about brake in of there guns. :mrgreen:


their?

lol sorry, i had to.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

CollinsGTO said:


> you're?


That was part of the joke... notice how I spelled "rite," as well.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

CollinsGTO said:


> their?
> 
> lol sorry, i had to.


Did it on purpose since those were the words I was ranting about. :smt023


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah, but since I know some German grammar too, I gotta point out that "tuefelhund_en_" is _plural_.
> So it can't be "a tuefelhunden."
> Worse, the actual word is _t*eu*felhund_. You have transposed the first "e" and the first "u."
> 
> ...


Touche'! Now that po's me to no end because I have spell checked that and it's my own tag name. Cripes! You are also right about the plural meaning but in the US, or perhaps more specifically in the USMC, it is used both singular and plural. Might be a horror of horrors according to the Kings English or German grammar but that's the deal. Ahem, spelled correctly of course. Now that my apparent dyslexia has been outed I shall retreat with what's left of my dignity. As for multiple personalities? I shall take a meeting with me, myself and I and get back to ya.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> ...As for multiple personalities? I shall take a meeting with me, myself and I and get back to ya.


:anim_lol: :smt082 :anim_lol:


----------



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I here ya! by the way....wear the hail is the question in you're post? lol

we had a big SELL at work one weekend and when i drove on the lot THEIR were 40 signs out in the grass that said.....EVERYTHING GO'S. I was so shocked and didn't want anyone to see them. I mean, really? The sign company didn't even catch this.


----------

